# Services sur partition bootcamp disparus



## AppleSpirit (5 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Sur ma partition boot camp Windows 10 j'ai installé oracle en janvier passé et depuis juin je ne l'ai plus utilisé. Toutefois maintenant en septembre en voulant réutiliser Oracle je remarque que tous les services liés à Oracles ont littéralement disparus sans que je n'efface rien et sans que je ne désinstalle rien.

Pouvez-vous m'aider et/ou me dire si bootcamp peut en être responsable ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Pouvez-vous m'aider et/ou me dire si bootcamp peut en être responsable ?


En aucun cas, Boot Camp est un utilitaire qui prépare une partition en FAT32 permettant l'installation d'une version de Windows et aussi d'effacer complètement cette partition.

Et c'est tout ce qu'il fait, il n'y a aucune interaction avec Windows. A toi de voir dans les forums PC pourquoi tu as ce problème.


----------

